# Greetings! I'm new here, from Texas



## TexasBelle (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm brand-new here, having stumbled upon this forum yesterday after seeing it mentioned by someone on LiveJournal.

I'm newly addicted to M-A-C and Urban Decay. For years I've been wearing drug store brands and not really thinking about makeup, but that all changed when I received the Urban Decay "Urban Ammo" eye palette for Christmas. I quickly fell in love, and after poking around online, quickly discovered the wonderful world of M-A-C. 

There's no M-A-C counter in the town where I live (deep East Texas, the land of pine trees and not much else), but there's one in a Dillard's about an hour away . . . I've been there a couple of times now and will be returning frequently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Other stuff about me: I'm in my mid-30s, no kids, pets, or spouse, though I have been living with my significant other for about 10 years now. When I'm not obsessing over makeup and trying out new eye makeup looks, I spend a lot of time with my tarot collection (I have over 400 decks at last count).

Oh yeah, and beauty-related stuff - Dyed-red hair, fair skin with freckles, brown eyes, and a (luckily!!) clear complexion. I'm an NW20.

I'm really happy to have discovered this forum, and I'm already learning a lot here. I look forward to contributing soon!


----------



## Janice (Jan 16, 2009)

Hello and welcome! Happy to have you join us and look forward to learning more about you through your contributions on the forum.


----------



## LostinBubbles (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi there fellow Texan! Welcome to the forums and glad to have you!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome to Specktra


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 17, 2009)

Welcome!! Dallas here!!!


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 18, 2009)

There are soooo many Texans here I'm sure you'll feel right at home!  It's lovely to have you here on Specktra.  Welcome aboard


----------

